# Wood identifier



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

I came across this site while surfing the web and thought it might be useful to some of our members. The list is not complete, but then again, I don't think that's even possible.

WWA Wood Sampler


----------



## dougj71 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting.I book marked it.


----------



## TA455HO (Mar 30, 2011)

I see Zebrawood on the list, but not Leopard wood. Thinking about using some Leopard wood on a future project. It's a great looking species.


----------



## woodjoiner (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello Chad,
I found a site for some great pictures of Leppard wood take a look.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks for the good imfo!


----------



## lowcrust (May 2, 2010)

Wow, that looks like something I could contribute to (with a combined interest in wood and photography!).


----------



## TA455HO (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't think the pictures are quite as good, but the Crosscut Hardwoods web site has a decent list here. They have a good description and list the hardness of each species, too.

Random Width : Crosscut Hardwoods


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*the best wood identifier site*

HobbitHouse Wood ID site 

this is paul hinds site. it is the best i have found. He has turnning's for sale and i belive other item's . I am not linked to him just he has the best wood indentifier site i have found.


----------



## mariatudor (Jun 28, 2011)

*identify wood*

Surprisingly, freshly machined wood includes a very identifiable, (and with respect to the genus, usually reliable) scent. Whenever your eyes and hands can’t quite obtain a definitive answer, sometimes onto your nose can. Presuming there's no stain, finish, or preservative on or perhaps in the wood, rapidly sand, saw, or else machine a portion of the wood under consideration, and have a whiff from the aroma


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*wood identifier the best i know of*

paul hinds has this site. I go their all the time 

HobbitHouse Wood ID site


----------



## FirewoodFreddy (Jun 3, 2011)

Woodjoiner those are some awesome pics, thanks for the share. I think those salt and pepper holders are really sweet looking.


----------



## FirewoodFreddy (Jun 3, 2011)

tdublyou said:


> I came across this site while surfing the web and thought it might be useful to some of our members. The list is not complete, but then again, I don't think that's even possible. [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Much appreciated for this list tdublyou. Being new to woodworking in general it's cool to see types of wood I had never even heard of before. :dance3:


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Another good site.


----------

